# Trucks with utility bodies?



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone have a utility body on their truck or have pics of trucks that have them? Had a little incident early in the season when I slid on ice into my other truck (other truck was fine of course) I dont really want to repair the bed because its very rusty underneath and the fenders are starting to rust and I would probably just replace it if I go with another bed. I've been thinking a utility/service body would come in handy. Plus I think they can look good if you do them right and their not all rusty and beat up.

Derek


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd rather have a flatbed, perfect for pallets or a water tank.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a couple pics for you - I have 2 06 F350's an a 10 F350. All push 9-2 Boss v's.


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice! What brand are those? They look like Readings.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ssubscibed


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't know the guy in the Chebby but I figured I'd show him Ford does it better.









BTW it is a Reading box. The newer Reading boxes are pretty sweet. They are powdercoated as opposed to painted and use internal hinges as opposed to the old style piano hinges.

And the other nice thing on this specific box is that every compartment can be locked and unlocked via remote or by locking and unlocking just the right front compartment as opposed to the old style boxes where you had to push and pull on the big handles on the back and use padlocks.

The only bad part is I don't like the lack of rearward visibility while plowing as opposed to a pickup box but it's still got better visibility than a mason dump.

One thing to consider is that the inside width is smaller than on a pickup box and the rear bumper section is entirely different as well.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

These are all Knapheide. Had one redding through the years and it was a nice body - but I have gotten better pricing with Knapheide.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

onsight you need to post on here more often! that is a nice bunch of trucks! really clean , and nicely matched 
lets see some more photos!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

7.3 i agree with you they def arent as easy to see with


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

suscribing. been wanting to put a service body on my truck, but I think I am just going to have to buy another truck and leave mine the way it is.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i was also thinking about it but they only have readingat my dealer, which to me should say rusting hahaha


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

There is this one. It has everything including a BBQ.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2009...4438?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item3f07119ce6


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

they look nice but id rather have a flatbed. i guess it all depends on what you plan on hauling the rest of the year


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Service box on single rear wheels probably a good bet. I have 2 service boxs on duallys and they are a little big for small sites. Walmarts no worries.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

William B.;1242459 said:


> There is this one. It has everything including a BBQ.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2009...4438?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item3f07119ce6


That truck is awesome. I guess he can't leave home without his BBQ.

onsight- what brand are those chrome top toolboxes on your trucks?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

If you decide on a replacement box, try some of your local truck up fitters that took it off to install a utility body


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Bed fits a salter. And unlike a pickup truck you can haul sheetrock no problem. Bed is 4'2" * 8'2".... it fits like a glove. Most universal truck I have its great,


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

two used ones for sale on Pittsburgh craigs list


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

The rear view mirror during the summer. You can still see pretty good btw.


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

s&mll, really nice pics
I've also been thinking of maybe a nice aluminum flatbed but I can get a reading body from a friend of mine for a good price so I'm trying to decide.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*s&mll*

It looks like you have an 8ft v-box back there. You are the person I need to talk to! You have the setup that I want to go to for next season as I am reaching the point that the backseat of my double cab pickup is just becoming a giant toolbox as the amount of equipment that I run increases the amount of tools and parts are increasing and with a full bed already, the backseat is where it all goes! I want to run a service box truck with another salter but I have been timid to run one in a 3/4 ton truck.

How does that truck handle the weight? How do the tires handle that much weight? Have you ever filled that v-box heaping full? How far do you travel with it loaded? Have you ever scaled it loaded?

I know the suspension would not be a problem, I have air bags on one of my trucks that gets loaded down often and that is fine and well, but every time that I load it up, I look at the tires squating and cringe. That is the only thing right now that worries me about buying a 3/4ton service body is that I just don't know if I can trust putting 4 tons of weight on 2 tires?


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

I do it all the time. Air bags as well. But I only inflate if im going further then 5 miles. And yes I heap it all the time. The tires I run in the back are General Grabbers. They seem to handle the weight just fine. vortech doesnt really get bogged down on hills. The only time I wish I had a duramax is towing. But this truck only tows weight a few times a year. 

In NJ the dot has never bother me so I have never weighed it in the winter. But last time I saw a scale I think I was at 7600. Thats summer. So figure 800 for plow. Salter maybe 500. Plus 2yards of salt.(4100). Right around 13k pounds with salt. If I ever buy bulk from a supply yard in a storm I guess I will know for sure. 

Any other questions just ask.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

This is my fathers service truck, it's an IMT. But you wouldn't need one unless your a full time mechanic fixing heavy equipment. It's a $100,000 set up with a hydraulic compressor and 3 ton crane.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I assumed we were talking about pickups with utility boxes. Can't say I've ever seen a full size service truck with a plow on it. I've never driven a single rear wheel utility only DRW. The service box on the duallys does get a bit big when you're trying to fit the truck into tight places but it's no wider than the plow is.

My visibility issue is that I'm used to a regular cab longbed with a pickup box where I can see anywhere around the truck at any time for the most part then when I get into the dually with the service box it's a lot more of a visual block behind me.

And since we're posting up pictures of full size service trucks here's my father's service truck for running around and fixing his equipment on the yard. Doesn't go over the road just fixes the stuff we've got running at the yard. Pine Bush Equipment's old service truck for those of you familiar with the north east.










And yes I'm aware the shop roof needs a little work in the rear corner there.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a flat bed on my 1996 f250 (7.3) and i actually prefer that over a box just for the simple reason of hauling stuff, plus during the summer and fall it works amazing for hauling my duck boat, grass clippings, leaves, fourwheeler, sled, whatever you want to haul. Mine is home made it 8' X 9.5? or 10 not for sure. Ill get some pics.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

The best thing about a flatbed is you could stack the sides with toolboxes and have the best of both worlds. try to stay away from Dejana bodies though they suck.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

V_Scapes;1245916 said:


> The best thing about a flatbed is you could stack the sides with toolboxes and have the best of both worlds. try to stay away from Dejana bodies though they suck.


Last time I checked Dejana doesnt make bodies........ They use to be sponser on here. And to be honest Ive had nothing but amazing service from them. But to each their own


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

here is my flat bed, bad picture but you get the hint. During the fall we put 3' sides on it for leaves.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Guess I need to add a couple of shots of the truck that I built.

I went with a 1 ton, found one for the right money. Came as a flatbed cab and chassis. Put a service box on, added a welder, air, torches, drag up tank... all the good sh*t you need.

I was supprised when the salter fit. There is not an extra inch though.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Hows the 6.2 do in that truck and what type of mpg are you seeing


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

good so far see about 12 around town 16 on the highway


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

where did you get that headache rack for your utility body ?


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Philbilly2;1425577 said:


> Guess I need to add a couple of shots of the truck that I built.
> 
> I went with a 1 ton, found one for the right money. Came as a flatbed cab and chassis. Put a service box on, added a welder, air, torches, drag up tank... all the good sh*t you need.
> 
> I was surprised when the salter fit. There is not an extra inch though.


How do you like cranking down those straps? I learned its easier to buy 4 new straps for the utility body every year. Nothing worse the fooling around with rusty rachet straps for the 2 against the cab.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

We custom made both racks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

s&mll;1426120 said:


> How do you like cranking down those straps? I learned its easier to buy 4 new straps for the utility body every year. Nothing worse the fooling around with rusty rachet straps for the 2 against the cab.


LOL!!!!! I don't think i said a word that was not a cuss word as I was trying to do that.

I got one worse for you. I had to weld the 2 d-rings to the floor with the salter in the utility box of the truck... because I am an idiot.

A couple of my buddys were standing there watching me as I layed ontop of the dragup tank trying to weld down in the pocket. The one to the passenger side was ok, but the one on the drivers side was a guess and check as I only have vision in my right eye to work with so I couldn't see down there to see what I was doing. :laughing::crying:


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

02powerstroke;1426146 said:


> We custom made both racks


any chance one could be made for ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;1426154 said:


> LOL!!!!! I don't think i said a word that was not a cuss word as I was trying to do that.
> 
> I got one worse for you. I had to weld the 2 d-rings to the floor with the salter in the utility box of the truck... because I am an idiot.
> 
> A couple of my buddys were standing there watching me as I layed ontop of the dragup tank trying to weld down in the pocket. The one to the passenger side was ok, but the one on the drivers side was a guess and check as I only have vision in my right eye to work with so I couldn't see down there to see what I was doing. :laughing::crying:


I think just being the type of people we are, small town, agriculture based we all have those experiences of big plans and everything going great for 85% of it. Then the **** me running, I'm an idiot thought comes to mind and everything goes down hill from there. Usually to the entertainment of those standing near by with a front row seat on anything handy and a cold beverage of their choice. After the laughing stops then the heckling starts and finally they start helping.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark13;1426732 said:


> I think just being the type of people we are, small town, agriculture based we all have those experiences of big plans and everything going great for 85% of it. Then the **** me running, I'm an idiot thought comes to mind and everything goes down hill from there. Usually to the entertainment of those standing near by with a front row seat on anything handy and a cold beverage of their choice. After the laughing stops then the heckling starts and finally they start helping.


Me and my best friend know this feeling well. Like the time I fell half way through the ceiling in his garage. We replaced the sheet rock with a piece of purple mold resistant stuff that he had laying around as a way to commemorate the event. Or there was the time we were trenching in a water line in his back yard and got the trencher to close to the side of the house. I was getting shovels around front and heard "That's not good". As I came around the corner I see the phone line ripped from the side of the house rapped around the cutting knife on the trencher. All good times.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@Mark Oomkes


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> @Mark Oomkes


@Mark Oomkes@ Facespace.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> @Mark Oomkes


Is this from when you actually plowed snow?

Don't even remember seeing this thread, but I may have been on vacation at the time...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> @Mark Oomkes@ Facespace.com


Never heard of him...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this from when you actually plowed snow?
> 
> Don't even remember seeing this thread, but I may have been on vacation at the time...


Yep... back in the day...


----------



## number1fan (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's my 2011 gmc with a 6.5' reading utility body and system one rack... I'll try to get some better photos of this truck this winter. It now runs a 8' western straight plow I use the mvp3 on our flatbed.


----------



## number1fan (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

